# FB283 Endlagen Parameter schreiben



## Stephan25 (5 Oktober 2013)

Hallo Leute,

ich stehe vor folgender Aufgabe und weiß nicht mehr weiter.
Ich will bzw. muss für vier Antriebe immer je nachdem was angewählt ist immer andere positive bzw. negative Endlagen übergeben über das SPS Programm. Da ich im "Starter" ja nur jeweils eine feste positive wie auch eine feste negative Endlage übergeben kann, ist meine Frage wie mache ich das aus dem SPS Programm heraus? 

Ich arbeite mit dem FB283 mit dem Telegramm 111.
Im Einsatz haben wir einen Sinamics S120 und eine CU320-2 PN.
Was evtl. auch noch wichtig zu wissen wäre ist das der Kunde nur Programme welche in FUP geschrieben sind akzeptiert.

Kann mir hier jemand mit einem Bsp. weiterhelfen. Die Beschreibung des FB283 habe ich schon wo das schreiben einzelner Parameter beschrieben wird, dass hilft mir aber nicht wirklich weiter.


----------



## bike (5 Oktober 2013)

Der FB 283 ist in FUP geschrieben? "wunderstaun"

Du kannst doch die Parameter für die Softwareendschalter aus PLC überschreiben.
Habe leider kein Starter hier, daher kann ich nicht prüfen ob das mit dem Telegramm 111 geht 
Du musst ggF ein zusätzliches Telegramm einfügen. 
Ist aber in der Beschreibung des FB gut beschrieben wie Parameter geschrieben werden können. 


bike


----------



## UniMog (5 Oktober 2013)

FB283 in FUP ????? meiner ist in AWL und Version 1.3 aus der Toolbox V2.1 / S7-Funktionsbausteine gibt es da schon einen neueren ???


----------



## bike (5 Oktober 2013)

UniMog schrieb:


> FB283 in FUP ????? meiner ist in AWL und Version 1.3 aus der Toolbox V2.1 / S7-Funktionsbausteine gibt es da schon einen neueren ???



Meiner auch ;-)
War ja nur der Hinweis, dass es wohl nicht funktioniert, so wie es der TE will in FUP solche Funktionen zu programmieren.
Abläufe in FUP ist okay, doch wenn es komplexer wird geht es ohne AWL nicht.
Denn es muss nicht SCL sein ;-)


bike


----------



## UniMog (5 Oktober 2013)

bike schrieb:


> Meiner auch ;-)
> Abläufe in FUP ist okay, doch wenn es komplexer wird geht es ohne AWL nicht.
> Denn es muss nicht SCL sein ;-)
> 
> ...



Stimmt........


----------



## Stephan25 (5 Oktober 2013)

So wie es also aussieht kann mir keiner Helfen.

Der FB283 kann von uns gar niemand sagen wie in Siemens geschrieben hat weil er ja wohl geschützt ist.
Falls mir niemand ein Bsp. nenne kann wie ich die Parameter schreiben muss, 
möchte ich mich trotzdem bei denen bedanken, wie den Beitrag wenigstens gelesen haben.


----------



## bike (5 Oktober 2013)

Jetzt einer beleidigt "oh"
Schon einmal gehört, dass wer suchet auch findet?
Hier ist doch alles was das Programmierherz braucht
http://www.sps-forum.de/werbung-und...liste-fuer-sinamics-applikationbeispiele.html


bike


----------



## Blockmove (5 Oktober 2013)

bike schrieb:


> http://www.sps-forum.de/werbung-und...liste-fuer-sinamics-applikationbeispiele.html



Und so wie es aussieht klappt das das Lesen und Schreiben auch in FUP der Parameter auch in FUP


----------



## Stephan25 (5 Oktober 2013)

beleidigt ist hier gar niemand.

Es ist aber schon auf auffallend, dass man sich hier im Forum immer wieder gerne 
über Leute lustig macht, welche eine Frage haben. Wenn es für diese Personengruppe nicht wichtig wäre zu wissen
wie sie etwas machen müssen damit es funktioniert, würden sie ja wohl kaum fragen oder?
Darum verstehe ich es eben nicht, das sich dann manche lieber über den fragenden und dessen Frage lustig mach
anstatt zu helfen wenn sie wissen wie es funktioniert.


----------



## UniMog (5 Oktober 2013)

Naja lustig hat sich ja noch KEINER über dich gemacht und Bike hat dir ja auch einen guten Link gepostet.....
Deine Frage ist ja auch nicht der "normale Kinderkram" :shock: hier und da kann es auch etwas dauern....... Also etwas mehr Geduld


----------



## zako (5 Oktober 2013)

Hallo Stephan25,

ich vermute mal, dass Du unter "Endlagen" den negativen und positiven Softwareentschalter meinst. Diese sind im Telegramm 111 nicht enthalten - also kannst du diese über Parameter schreiben ändern, oder Du machst einfach eine Telegrammverlängerung. Der FB283 ist eine reine Kommunikationsschnittstelle für zykl. und azykl. Datenaustausch. Er enthält die UDT`s für z.B. Telegramm 111, kann aber bis zu 20 Worte send / receive im zyklischen Kanal übertragen. Also einfach im STARTER auf "freie Bico 999" umparametrieren (die Verschaltungen im Antrieb aufgrund der vorhergenden Telegrammanwahl bleiben bestehen) und statt 12/12 Worte z.B. 16/16 einstellen (und natürlich den Abgleich Button drücken, damit das gleich in der S7- Hardwarekonfig nachgezogen wird). Dann kannst Du die Softwareentschalter z.B. auf Wort13/14 und Wort 15/16 legen.
Im Antrieb musst Du dann noch anstatt die Festwertkonnektoren die Kommunikationbus- Prozessdaten "verdrahten". Falls Du das so machst, brauchst Du eben die Parameterschreibaufträge nicht - wobei ich dann den Vorteil des FB283 nicht mehr (dann kannst Du auch gleich mit SFC14/15 kommunizieren).

Jetzt noch eine prinzipielle Frage: Warum arbeitest Du eigentlich mit den Softwareentschaltern? Du kannst einfach die Betriebsart "MDI" anwählen und immer absolut positionieren. Man kann immer wieder eine neue Sollposition nachschieben. Dabei kannst Du das flankengetriggert machen, oder gleich mit der stetigen Sollwertübernahme arbeiten (einfach neuen Sollwert senden und der Antreib fährt dahin).

Falls Du eine S7-1200 oder S7-1500 hättest, da gibt es den FB283 nicht. Hier ist SIEMENS einen Schritt weitergegangen. Statt einer Kommunikationsschnittstelle (wie den FB283) gibt es dort einen echten Ansteuerbaustein "FB284". Da hat dann die "Bitschieberei" endlich ein Ende und gibt z.B. einfach ein EIN- Signal, wählt über einen Mode die Betriebsart an und hat dann noch die wichtigsten Ansteuerbits/-worte und Rückmeldesignale direkt am Funktionsbausteinaufruf (wer doch noch auf alle Daten im Telegramm 111 zugreifen will, kann das noch über den Instanzdatenbaustein machen). Wer trotzdem gerne bits hin und her schiebt, der kann ja auch über DP_WR und DP_RD arbeiten, oder eben gleich den OB61 nutzen, um eben auch die Vorteile einer taktsynchronen Antriebsanbindung zu nutzen (wer`s halt braucht).
Für Parameteränderungen gibt es einen eigenen FB286. Macht die Sache auch schlanker - weniger Speicherbedarf, wenn z.B. nicht jede Achse Parameteraufträge braucht.

Grüße
Zako


----------



## UniMog (6 Oktober 2013)

Falls du eine S7-1200 oder S7-1500 hast dann findest du hier das Optionspaket wo dann auch der FB284 enthalten ist.

http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/68034568


----------



## Stephan25 (6 Oktober 2013)

Ich will die Softwareendschalter, weil die Antriebe auch im Tipp-Betrieb verfahren werden können. 
Dann kann ich also die Parameter so beschreiben wie es in der Beschreibung des FB283 erklärt ist.
 Erst Parameternummer, dann Unterparameternummer,......
so sollte es ja dann gehen wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstanden habe.
Was ist jetzt aber nicht ganz verstanden habe ist, was ich im "Starter" ändern soll bzw. muss


----------



## zako (6 Oktober 2013)

über p2582 = HIGH stellst Du für referenzierte Linearachsen ein, dass Du die Softwareentschalter auswerten willst. 
p2581 : Festwert für Softwareentschalter PLUS und 
p2580 : Festwert für Softwareentschalter MINUS.

Diese beiden Parameter kannst über den FB283 einfach schreiben. Da braucht Du im Starter gar nichts machen.
Wenn Du die beiden Softwareentschalter im zyklischen Telegramm übertragen willst, dann parametrierst Du
p2579 = r2060[12]  ; Signalsenke Softwareentschalter PLUS - PZD 13 + 14
p2578 = r2060[14]  ; Signalsenke Softwareentschalter MINUS - PZD 15 + 16

Dann eben Telegramm wie oben beschreiben verlängern, mit HW- Config abgleichen und den / die Pointer auf 16 Worte verlängern.

ABER wenn Du es Dir ganz einfach machen willst: Dann arbeite einfach mit absolut positionieren. Einen Tippbetrieb bekommst Du auch hin, indem Du den Override auf 0% setzt, wenn keine Taste gedrückt ist. Aber bekommst natürlich keine Warnung vom Antrieb, wenn Endposition erreicht wurde.


----------



## gravieren (6 Oktober 2013)

Hi



UniMog schrieb:


> Falls du eine S7-1200 oder S7-1500 hast dann findest du hier das Optionspaket wo dann auch der FB284 enthalten ist.
> http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/68034568



Hat schon jemand versucht, diesen Baustein für eine S7-300 zu verwenden/unzuschreiben  ?


Gruß Karl


----------



## UniMog (6 Oktober 2013)

Nein bestimmt noch nicht weil der Baustein mit einem Passwort geschützt ist.
Und soweit ich weiß gibt es noch nichts um den Passwortschutz zu knacken.

Gruß

PS: Wenn ja bitte posten.... Danke


----------



## zako (6 Oktober 2013)

Für die S7-300 / 400 gibt es den FB284 nicht. 

Aber SUW macht ja gerade eine "wünsch Dir was"- Umfrage, dann kann man das ja mal nennen:
http://www.sps-forum.de/antriebstechnik/67040-umfrage-zur-nutzung-von-applikationsbeispielen.html


----------



## gravieren (6 Oktober 2013)

Hi


zako schrieb:


> Für die S7-300 / 400 gibt es den FB284 nicht.
> 
> Aber SUW macht ja gerade eine "wünsch Dir was"- Umfrage, dann kann man das ja mal nennen:
> http://www.sps-forum.de/antriebstechnik/67040-umfrage-zur-nutzung-von-applikationsbeispielen.html



Habe ich gerade gemacht.

Grundsätzlich sollte das TIA "DIE Umgebung" für Automation sein !
Das beinhaltet die S7-300, S7-1200, S7-1500    ! ! !

Gruß Karl


----------



## Sinix (7 Oktober 2013)

...........


----------



## SUW (7 Oktober 2013)

Demand angekommen und aufgenommen


----------



## UniMog (7 Oktober 2013)

Aber ein Beispiel mit Projektierung unter TIA V12 für eine S7-300 mit S110 oder S120 über FB283 findet man ja nicht...... oder ich hab Tomaten auf den Augen...;-)


----------



## gravieren (7 Oktober 2013)

Hi



UniMog schrieb:


> Aber ein Beispiel mit Projektierung unter TIA V12 für eine S7-300 mit S110 oder S120 über FB283 findet man ja nicht...... oder ich hab Tomaten auf den Augen...;-)



Nein, nur für V5.5


Z.b.   https://support.automation.siemens....lib.csinfo&lang=de&objid=67261457&caller=view


Laut meinem "Berater" funktioniert das Zusammenspiel  S110, S120  mit TIA noch nicht  !


G120 ...   mit TIA KEIN Problem  !


Gruß Karl


----------



## UniMog (7 Oktober 2013)

Ich hab mit TIA bis jetzt nur kleine Sachen gemacht weil ich der ganzen Sache noch nicht traue.
Aber wir haben eine Sinamics Teststation in der Firma mit einer CU320 und 3 Servomotoren und jetzt bin ich doch neugierig ob man mal schnell eine 300er ans laufen bekommt mit TIA V12.
Deshalb hab ich mir gedacht such mal ein Beispiel aber habe bis jetzt nichts gefunden außer für 1200 und 1500 ....... aber wir haben immer noch alles mit 300er und 400er

Oder ich sollte mal eins von meinen 300er Projekten migrieren...... das wird bestimmt nicht laufen


----------



## Stephan25 (8 Oktober 2013)

Guten Morgen,

ich habe jetzt aus dem SPS Programm heraus über das Telegramm 111 mit der Funktion einzelne Register schreiben für den Parameter p2581 (positive Endlage) einen Wert für die Endlage vorgegeben,
und die softwareendschalter über p2582 = 1 aktiviert.
Da ja zuerst alle Sinamics Werte nur im Arbeitsspeicher abgelegt werden, habe ich zeitversetzt den Wert für die positive Endlage in den ROM bereich geschrieben.
Das hat alles bestens funktioniert!

Mein Problem ist jetzt, dass selbst wenn ich die Softwareendschalter mit p2582 = 0 wieder deaktiviere, bleibt der Wert für die positive Endlage erhalten und ich kann den Antrieb nicht mehr über diese Position hinaus verfahren!
Ich bin im Moment ziemlich ratlos woran dies nun liegt, dass sich der Softwareendschalter nicht mehr deaktivieren lässt!

Kann mir vielleicht jemand von euch sagen, was mein Problem ist?


----------



## UniMog (8 Oktober 2013)

Ich weiß nicht warum Du dir das so schwer machst
Nimm den Istwert der Achse und dann mit Vergleicher die Softwareendschalter selber gemacht.

Wenn die Achse im MDI Modus ist kannst Du zB. den Zwischenhalt aktivieren und anschließend den Auftrag verwerfen bzw. löschen.
Und für Deinen Tippbetrieb in Hand die Ansteuerung unterbrechen oder die Freigabe auf false setzen.

Leider kenn ich nicht genau Deine Anwendung was Du machen willst .... aber viele Wege führen nach Rom


----------



## Stephan25 (8 Oktober 2013)

Jetzt geht alles, das mit den Vergleicher werde ich mir aber auch mal überlegen und testen!
Funktioniert das zuverlässig uns sicher? Sprich genau so gut wie wenn ich die Softwareendlagen direkt als Parameter übergebe?


----------



## SUW (8 Oktober 2013)

gravieren schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo liebe Forumsgemeinde,

bislang gibt es für eine SIMATIC S7-300/400 im TIAP den FB283 (dort auch SINA_FB genannt), die neuen Bausteine (SINA_POS, SINA_SPEED und SINA_PARA) gibt es bislang nur für die S7-1200/1500 im TIAP.
Applikationsbeispiele gibt es für STEP7 V5 (classic Welt) gibt es für die S7-300/400 und den SINAMICS S120. Und für ein Applikationsbeispiel mit der S7-1200/1500 und SINAMICS S120 muss ich noch um ein wenig Geduld bitten.
Was aber auf keinen Fall stimmt, ist dass der SINAMICS S110/120 im TIAP nicht funktioniert. Der S110/S120 ist lediglich noch nicht in Startdrive integriert. Ich kenne dazu schon einige Projekte und spätestens nach Veröffentlichung des Applikationsbeispiels wird dieses Gerücht hoffentlich verschwunden sein.

Gruß SUW


----------



## zako (8 Oktober 2013)

... den FB283 "SINA_FB" findet man im TIA Portal unter 

Globale Bibliotheken --> DriveLib_S7300-S7400_V12_SP1 --> Kopiervorlagen --> 03_EPOS_SINAMICS

Interessant ist z.B. auch das Verzeichnis 01_S7_Program
Dort findet man die weitere Bausteine (DriveES Simatic- Bausteine, die in der Classic- Welt noch kostenpflichtig sind). In der Online- Hilfe ist dort einiges beschrieben. Aber der FB283 erschlägt eigentlich die wichtigsten Funktionalitäten. Interessant ist für manche evtl. die weiteren Diagnosemöglichkeiten, oder die Möglichkeit im STARTER einen Datenbaustein aus der Expertenliste heraus zu erstellen und die abgespeicherten Werte z.B. als Datensätze in einer SPS abzulegen. Aber der SINAMICS unterstützt mehre Antriebsdatensätze.




> Nimm den Istwert der Achse und dann mit Vergleicher die Softwareendschalter selber gemacht


... kommt drauf an, wie genau es sein muss. Der Antrieb hat ja noch eine Bremsrampe. Bei den Softwareentschaltern wird der Bremseinsetzpunkt automatisch berechnet.


----------



## Stephan25 (8 Oktober 2013)

... kommt drauf an, wie genau es sein muss. Der Antrieb hat ja noch eine Bremsrampe. Bei den Softwareentschaltern wird der Bremseinsetzpunkt automatisch berechnet.

Dann wäre also die vorgabe über die Parameter doch sinnvoller und sicherer!?
Gedacht ist es so, das ich zwei oder drei verschiedene Endlagen bnötige, einmal wartungsposition und einaml Entnahmeposition.
Dann kann ich doch über den entsprechenden Tastendruck den benötigen Wert in den Parameter schreiben. 
somit müsste doch gewährleistet sein, dass immer die richtige Endlage aktiv ist.


----------



## UniMog (8 Oktober 2013)

Stephan25 schrieb:


> ... kommt drauf an, wie genau es sein muss. Der Antrieb hat ja noch eine Bremsrampe. Bei den Softwareentschaltern wird der Bremseinsetzpunkt automatisch berechnet.
> 
> Dann wäre also die vorgabe über die Parameter doch sinnvoller und sicherer!?



Was sinnvoller ist kannst eigentlich nur Du beurteilen weil von uns keiner ein Hellseher ist und Deine Applikation kennt.
Sicher im Sinn von "Sicherheitsrelevant" ist beides nicht.

Ich selber habe Softwareendschalter nie gerne genommen weil ich meisten auf eine absolute Position gefahren bin und wenn der Antrieb die mal überfahren sollte dann 
kommen immer noch die richtigen Hardware Endschalter die entweder an der CU angeschlossen sind oder an den speziellen Eingängen einer T-CPU 

Gruss


----------



## gravieren (8 Oktober 2013)

Hi



SUW schrieb:


> Applikationsbeispiele gibt es für STEP7 V5 (classic Welt) gibt es für die S7-300/400 und den SINAMICS S120.
> Und für ein Applikationsbeispiel mit der S7-1200/1500 und SINAMICS S120 muss ich noch um ein wenig Geduld bitten.
> Was aber auf keinen Fall stimmt, ist dass der SINAMICS S110/120 im TIAP nicht funktioniert.
> Der S110/S120 ist lediglich noch nicht in Startdrive integriert.
> ...



Konkrete Frage:
Teile aktuell bestellt.  (Ausführung des Projekts etwa in 01.2014)
- TP700
- CPU 315T-3 PN/DP
- CU320-2DP  (Wegen T-CPU)
- 4 x S120 Leistungsteile, SLM , SMM, 1PH7, 1FT7 Motoren . . .
2 Motoren als Spindel
2 Motoren zur Positionierung


Ich gehe davon aus, das ich die Step 7  V5.5 verwenden werden muß  ?
(Bis auf das TP700 in WinCC V12, da WinCC Flex nicht geht)

Oder kann ich alles in TIA machen ?
(Startdrive kann es ja noch nicht)



Gruß Karl


----------



## gravieren (8 Oktober 2013)

. . . . . .


----------



## UniMog (8 Oktober 2013)

Ja mußt 5.5 nehmen weil von T-CPU sehe ich in meinem TIA nichts........


----------



## SUW (8 Oktober 2013)

ja als ich T-CPU gelesen habe, war für mich V5.5 gesetzt


----------



## UniMog (8 Oktober 2013)

gravieren schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja ...Ja... die hätten das bei TIA so machen sollen wie Mircosoft alle 2 Jahre mit Windows
Step7 5.5 + neue Funktionen und anderer Compiler zB. bei SCL, eine neue Grafische Benutzeroberfläche für die Editoren.
Starter, WinCC und WinCC flex komplett integrieren nicht nur als einzelne Anwendung und das Ganze als Innovation verkaufen.

Aber nein da hampelt man schon seit 2010 + ein paar Jahre Entwicklungszeit im Vorfeld rum und man kann immer noch viele Sachen nicht programmieren.
Jetzt hat man zwar ein Werkzeug aber hier und da verschiedene bzw. noch mehr Bibliotheken als vorher weil jede CPU andere Bausteine braucht usw.

Vielleicht sollte Siemens mal wieder mehr Arbeitsplätze in Deutschland schaffen anstelle von "Gewinnsteigerung durch Abbau von Arbeitsplätzen"
Besonders die Entwicklung und Programmierung von Software wie TIA............... Die anderen sind einfach nicht so gut oder besser gesagt so gründlich wie wir......... ;-)


----------



## bike (8 Oktober 2013)

Das siehst du völlig falsch.
Man baut ein Monopol auf und dann lässt man die Kunden am ausgestreckten Arm verhungern.
Macht doch Win$ auch so und nachdem Siemens sich auf dieses System eingeschossen hat, übernehmen die auch die Geschäftspraxis aus Redmond.  

Schade


bike


----------



## bike (9 Oktober 2013)

Beim Kaffee heute morgen haben wir uns über dieses Thema unterhalten.
Einer sagte: das ist wie bei der Einführung von Step7 Version 1 nur schlimmer.
Fazit:Solange sich Kunden alles gefallen lassen und ggF Bankrott gehen, ist es gut, so lange BigS "nur" 5000 Mitarbeiter rauswerfen.

Nix für ungut


bike


----------



## SUW (11 Juli 2014)

gravieren schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so nun sind die Bausteine auch für die S7-300/400 in den Versionen V12 SP1 und V13 verfügbar
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/68034568
Ein Baustein wurde ergänzt SINA_PARA_S hier kann man einen Parameter Lesen/Schreiben, somit kann die Bausteine für zyklische und azyklische Kommunikation auch auf der kleinsten S7-1200 benutzen.

Schönes Wochenende


----------

